# If people don't say anything about it what does that mean?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, I've noticed that most things in "Today's Composers" get some sort of response, but yet lately I've noticed that the last two works I posted get 0 replies and both have lots of views, so do I take that? I need some sort of feedback to know if I am starting to get better at composing, and if here isn't the proper place for it what do I do?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It probably means that anyone who really wants to help probably recognises that it would take half an hour to write a constructive, useful critique and people think they don't have the time. Better to knock off a few unconsidered trifles (like this one).


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree completely with *Jeremy* although I would add that I often view a topic start to write a rather long reply and get about half way through before admitting that I'm talking out of my backside and leave without commenting.

This is done to prevent me being overwhelmed at a later date by my stupidy and if I've done it to any of your posts *Manok* I apologise. I don't think anyone on the forum does it on purpose some times people can just run out of time or what they were going to say sounded better in their head.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, I don't mean to sound arrogant or anything, I'd take a "That's the worst piece of garbage ever" or anything really, any suggestions as to who I could go to for some sort of comment on my works?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

At some point you must ask yourself what you are asking of others.

I can fully understand your eagerness to show, and get feedback on, each new piece.

What that amounts to, though, is asking for a near weekly virtual composition lesson, and that is, perhaps, asking a bit much of those on a forum. 

The professionals or the more experienced members here can help, but are busy younger people, while the older and or semi / retired have had a lifetime of it and are accustomed to being paid for their time - often they have already been more than generous over the years with their pupils and former pupils.

At your stage of development, these pieces coming out quickly back to back have just about the same degree of merit and the same degree and number of faults. Any slight stylistic difference, this is a waltz, this is a rondoletto, makes very little difference in what needs addressing. In that time-frame, there is little change, therefor little new to say about the next piece.

If you can curb your impatience and wait to show the next piece which you feel shows a remarked improvement or change of style, that piece might get more personally attended to.

Even if a member here 'adopted' you as a pupil, gratis / pro bono, etc. -- you are still better off being in a regularly scheduled face to face interactive pupil-teacher relationship, where instantly and on the spot what needs tending can be taken care of. The relationship also quickly tells a teacher your strengths, lacks, and even your mode of thinking: the teacher can then determine the best and most efficient approach to explaining things so you understand them most directly.

I am certain that anyone who has checked your pieces appreciates that you have ability, are disciplined and really work at it.

Regardless of your chronological age, you are a youngster when it comes to composition: If you are anywhere near a university with a decent music / composition department, you might try for an appointment with a composition professor who could then recommend to you one of their advanced pupils, near the level of an undergrad senior or a grad student, who could take you on as a pupil for a fraction of the cost (i.e. readily affordable) that professor would have to charge if they were available.

Since you do show real ability and are obviously a real worker, I would think many would be happy to work with you.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I can only review music with complex animal analogies, and that probably isn't what you're after.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for the ideas on what to do. I've always felt that my works would be so much better if I had some sort of guidance.


----------

